
0x5f3759df - gerpsh
http://h14s.p5r.org/2012/09/0x5f3759df.html?mwh=1
======
JoeAltmaier
Worked with Greg Walsh back in the 80's. I remember he mentioned this hack
once. Never thought of it again. Surprised to see it traveled so far!

